# 2014 Shows



## jdcfrank (Dec 28, 2013)

Was wondering if their were any Pitbull shows or events in New Jersey or near by.

Thanks,


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Check the adba website


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

For bullies check abkc and ukc sites.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

ADBA
Tri-State APBTC
Tri-State APBTC

UKC
if APBT look for Terrier shows if AmBully I'm unsure what class they are for UKC
United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events

ABKC
Events // The American Bully Registry
NJ Bully Jump Off III
Saturday, April 26, 2014
735 Harding Hwy
Woodstown, NJ

For More Infomation:
856-283-9391
Judges: Patrick Volpe, TBA & TBA
STD/CLS/P/XL/EX/SB/FB/OEB/EB
Junior Handler


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

May 18 thenred.state club os hosting. That same club has nationals this year!


----------

